# Couple crusty stingrays from memory lane show



## schwinnguyinohio (May 7, 2021)

I’ve been having fun with the crusty stingray stuff here lately, found these 2 at the show this week , green is a 68 , blue is a 67 which isn’t too bad actually


----------



## nick tures (May 7, 2021)

good score !!


----------



## RustyHornet (May 8, 2021)

I wondered if you grabbed that green one! Didn’t see it today when we were there. I got rid of one of my crusty 68’s today.


----------



## OZ1972 (May 9, 2021)

Cool bikes Ron !


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (May 13, 2021)

Clean up the blue one and added Schwinn parts , sold the green to a buddy and it’s also back on the road


----------

